# The Dog has good taste



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

My dog decided to surprise me with a box of HDM Double Coronas! They are from 2006. She's a damn good dog:biggrin:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i don't understand how all these botl keep gettin packages that are supposed to be sent to MY HOUSE!!!

dangit, i'm gonna yell at my postman next time i see him!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow!! david your dog new one of my favoite sticks!! those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha! I don't why that made me laugh so much. Nice haul.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Well deserved David! Congrats!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm?? It looks more to me as if the dog want to say ; Take one... If you dare!! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

hahah !!! thats one hell of a dog there, i wonder if he knows some rolllers


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Give that dog a treat!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> i don't understand how all these botl keep gettin packages that are supposed to be sent to MY HOUSE!!!
> 
> dangit, i'm gonna yell at my postman next time i see him!!!!


Show him your avitar, You'll get what's coming to ya!!! Real nice grab David!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Now if I could just teach that dog to fetch'em to my house!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

So you do have a guard dog, so thats how you keep the cigars safe!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man your dog has a great nose she must be a great hunter


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

He has that watchful eye thing going for sure. Great pics.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Show him your avitar, You'll get what's coming to ya!!! Real nice grab David!!!


heck yeah, best avatar IN DA WORLD!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

David you are such a dork, but nice pick up man!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm down to my last 12...might be time to reload!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

is that drool I see hanging?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Dogone it--Thats for me


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

The only bomb my dog gives me is a crap on the floor. Wanna trade dogs?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never smoked on of those... i gotta try one! Great pick up and they have some age :biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll send you my wife...sand me the dog!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish any of my 3 dogs would do that.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

smokem said:


> I'll send you my wife...sand me the dog!


send him the dog, send me the SMOKES!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> heck yeah, best avatar IN DA WORLD!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:


All bark and no bite!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice, I am a tad bit jealous!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what an awesome dog


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pup!! 
Now get her a good chew toy...just not in the shape of a cigar! :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats my kind of dog, you just cant train that:roflmao:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn those look tasty!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some great smokes there


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

David knows his stuff. The Hoyo DC is in my top 3 faves!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wow very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't know who's going to droll more me or the dog:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Good dog!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

At least the dog didn't bring _dog rockets_...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn dog took them to the wrong hillbilly


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

man's best friend!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Have your dog "fetch" me a couple and send her my way!...lol nice score!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking smokes there David!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Love those HDM DC's. Great cigar. A must order next time.


----------

